# Salamanca...Camping Olimpia or Camping Reggio?



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Does anyone have any preference for either of these two sites? We want an overnight or maybe two on the way to Portugal, mid January, and would like to be able to visit the town (without the m/h).


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

We have found Camping Hotel Regio to be the best for getting into town, the bus actually comes right into the Hotel to pick up and drop off. 

RD


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

04HBG said:


> We have found Camping Hotel Regio to be the best for getting into town, the bus actually comes right into the Hotel to pick up and drop off.
> 
> RD


Agree with the above. Very easy ride into Salamanca, very interesting city. 

Mike


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We stayed Regio Campsite it was a easy walk into town and they had free wifi see link for a few pics , watch out for the showers 2 settings very very hot or very very cold .

http://paulandlynne2011.blogspot.co.uk/2011/02/day-13-mon-21.html

Paul


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We stayed at Regio last May - easy walk into town - Lidl isnt too far away either


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies...looks at though we'll stop at Regio then!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Second shpwer on the left (gents) sticks once damp and there's no handle on the inside.

You'll have to wait until someone can push the door open to let you out 

(true) 

BTW - the motor museum is well worth a visit  I was in there for hours


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Have stayed at the Regio twice and it is fine,however I would not be tempted by the posh restaurant,cafe is fine but we decided to splash out on a saturday evening.I thought it was very expensive and not very special,service was haphazard and so did the dutch couple at the only other occupied table!!


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We stayed overnight at Regio on our way back from Portugal about 3 weeks ago. It was fine.

We didn't go into Salamanca this time, though there is a bus service from outside the camp site; but having adopted a dog in Portugal our visits are now more restricted! But we have visited Slamanca before, it's a lovely city. Don't miss the Art Nouveau museum, great exhibits and a fantastic building:

http://english.independentrip.com/3...52-art-nouveau-arte-deco-museum-of-salamanca/


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

We stopped at Reggio for 2 nights on our way to Portugal.

As stated

Bus comes to Hotel

Discounted meals in the hotel

Lidl near

Free wifi 

Showers not too bad

Cheers

DJM


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Here you go...








03/05/12


It rained if I recall  but nothing like it is here now!!!!


----------

